# First cut



## Havingfun (Jul 4, 2013)

Well wife wanted some with more on the upper side. This is about quarter of my smallest Swiss Cheese. It had all milky trichs and a few amber. I cut of 4 of the 7 tops opened it up for the lower buds to get light. Also see if I will get anymore groth out of them. This plant was 7 weeks into flower. This is a spare bathroom I am going to get setup to dry next weekend. The way it is set up with the good old coat hanger is just a temp thing. The room stays about 72 deg so figure that will work good for a nice slow dry.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 4, 2013)

nice, but there will be no new growth i believe, buds will continue to degrade in thc quality is about all. imo cut it all down hang it up and enjoy it. the trics may get more amber but thats about it again im new just my 2 cents. and pretty sure recomended cool dark place to hang not bright room. I personally use a cardboard box lined on the bottom with tin foil to catch and falls and poked a few air holes with a ckicken kabob stick.




here ya go from someone a lil more expd

 Hamster Lewis
Furry genetics *****...

Hamster Lewis's Avatar


Join Date: Jan 2009
Location: In Hamsterdam....
Posts: 12,712

 You want cloudy, cloudy amber in my opinion. I don't ever go to black. I have seen a few black trichs on my buds and they don't look pretty. If you push most strains past their normal flowering time you could wind up with nanners. I think most are sterile and to be honest I would not mind S1 beans from a killer strain. Most here hate even the thought of a hermie. I like most of my buds pulled at all cloudy or 5-10% amber max. Just my preference.


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 4, 2013)

I went less amber on these wife wanted more of a head high. These are in a dark room no window in a part of the house that does not get used. So it is dark as dark.  Also if I was to put a percent on amber triches I would say it is 5-10 perc.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2013)

They look great.  Good job.

I do find it easier to trim them before I dry them.  Just my opinion, but I find it to be a real PITA and I believe that I damage more trichs when I trim after they have dried.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 4, 2013)

i agree i trim before drying gives you a better idea of how much of the good leaf trics you are leaving vs like thg said who knows whats falling where after dry


maybe hang them in the shower it looks to be a bathroom with the curtin closed and a small fan in there as well dont want it to dry to fast cause of that exhaust fan and as mentioned below dark area is ideal or cardboard box..


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 4, 2013)

That is a heater it is hanging by. Believe me where I live that is never used. That shower is a walk in shower with glass doors. I have a small 8" fan moving air but not pointed on the bud. This is a real small amount of bud compared to the next two weeks. These are my smallest buds I have. For a first grow it has been a lot of fun.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2013)

Can they be in the dark while they dry?


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes. Everything I have read says so. You an believe everything on the internet.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh, that was funny, i meant if you can get them in the dark you should. I need to express myself a little better.

Enjoy your harvest, nothing like it.


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 4, 2013)

My enjoyment is over. I dont smoke. Wife does I just grow it. I have a green thumb. I use to clone roses when I was younger. So figured I would save money and use my skills on a weed and save money. LOL


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 4, 2013)

I thought any cutting done to a flowering plant greatly increases hermies?? Was I wrong with my readings? :confused2:


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 4, 2013)

I am not doing lone after clone. I have only cloned 3 plants and they are only 6 weeks old. Most of mine are Nirvana seeds females.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 4, 2013)

No, what I ment was.. I thought cutting your flowering plant gave it great chances to hermie. I could be wrong, but I could've sworn I've read that around.


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 4, 2013)

It might. But I am only a week out from chopping them all so if they do they will need to do it fast. LOL


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 4, 2013)

hah, indeed!


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 4, 2013)

I just pulled a few off this one to give more of a head high. I will drop the rest in about 9 days.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 5, 2013)

It has been my experience that (with some plants) you can do a first cut of the top buds and then allow the lower buds to continue for another 2 weeks, and they will increase in size and quality. This typically hasn't caused hermies but it probably depends more on the genetic quality of the plant than anything else


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 5, 2013)

At the rate of Trich's changing to Amber I think next weekend will be a good time to do some major cutting. I have to make room I have 2 Snow White and 1 Wonderwoman that is 5' that need to go into flower.


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 6, 2013)

Checking temps and humidity in the drying room. Temp is staying at 68 deg and 58% humidity. After 48hrs buds are still real wet so thinking they will dry nice and slow.


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 8, 2013)

After drying for 5 days buds are dry as I am taken it hanging. Trimmed and stocks taken of buds. I got 2.53oz off of the plant and still have maybe a .5oz dry still on the plant. Is that good for first time? Also this is my smallest plant.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 11, 2013)

That sounds like a solid haul for the first go around  congratulations :yay:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 29, 2013)

I pulled about the same average off 5 plants that were all trained got close to 11z cured so 2.xx per plant


----------

